# mixing Hid an led



## blowinthatloud (Dec 14, 2014)

I vegged my recent plants under a 600mh as always but this time i used 4 120w cob leds. I noticed more an better growth compared to my last veg without the leds. I vegged them 6 weeks same as before an had taller an stronger thick stems. Has anybody else mixed lights an had any success? Thinking about flowering under mh an led an seeing what happens. Anybody have any info on if this is good or bad? Thanks BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 15, 2014)

Well it worked good during the veg stage so im gonna go ahead an test it in flower stage an see what happens!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2014)

No reason to not use both lights if one does not block the other out.  Unlike fluoros, LEDs like to be kept a ways above the canopy, like HIDs, so it is possible to use both lights and not have them block light from the other source.  It will probably be a great experiment!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 16, 2014)

I placed the 600 above thecanopy an hung a led on all four sides so the plants have 360 degree lighting. Ill let you know the progress, so far been good. BtL


----------



## astrobud (Dec 16, 2014)

i put a 135 watt ufo on the side with my 1000 watt hps and seems to be doing a great job its helping the lower and inside branches really puff up


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 16, 2014)

I have also seen good growth on the lower branches, an fast growth at the lower bud sights that usually have the pop corn buds. Keep up the info astro so we can compare! Thanks BtL


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2014)

This is interesting I would have never considered using both as I got my led to save some energy costs... I will be tuned in...thanks.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing, what would happen if you supplemented light.


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

I also just added 1 vertical 360 p series apollo ...but dont deal with company I purchased this one from guy is crazy threaten to call cops on me for calling his light out..tech 

View attachment 20141222_164334.jpg


View attachment 20141222_164401.jpg


----------



## astrobud (Dec 22, 2014)

im two weeks out on my first white widow try and it looks really good. the lower branches and popcorns are bigger so i would say the light is  helping. ill see if i can get some pics.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 22, 2014)

Week 3 of flower 

View attachment 20141222_195043.jpg


View attachment 20141222_190719-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2014)

Those look happy!


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well it looks like the buds r gettting fatter and more crystals..soo far so good. Tech


----------



## zem (Jan 1, 2015)

interesting, i think that the supplemental LED will be of good, but to know for sure and by how much it helped, we need to try a side by side


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 2, 2015)

zem said:


> interesting, i think that the supplemental LED will be of good, but to know for sure and by how much it helped, we need to try a side by side



Seems like its making ing the buds thicker..more crystals..ive been using it for about 2weeks..had a white fly prob but it works..tech 

View attachment 20150102_095211(0).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2015)

More light will generally give you more bud.  We will not really be sure if it is the LED or if any extra light will create the same, but if you can use both, you should be getting more bud...that is kind of the way it works.  More light more bud.  They look nice!


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you. . Noticed white fly again decided to close shop. I was 7 weeks n 2 days in o well 

View attachment 20150103_143803.jpg


----------

